# How do I clean out my computer so it runs new again?



## luvin2angelz

Computer sooooo slow, always freezing, kicks me off websites, doesn't load half of the things I ask it to... Does someone have a solution before I get my sledge hammer and take care of the problem myself?


----------



## will182

Welcome to TSG 

Defrag your hard drive using the disk defragmenter (start/program/acessories/system tools)

ir you can download a 30 day free trial of system mechanic 5, this program will also defragment your drive but do lots of other stuff eg get rid of invalid registory items, it also cam optimize your internet speed 

link:http://www.iolo.com/sm/5/download.cfm

just click download


----------



## davidb231

Hello and welcome to TSG forums
Use the links below to dl, install and then update these programs. Adaware, Spybot Search and Destroy, and MS Antispy. 
Go here http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtutorial=48 to see a tutorial on how to use Adaware.
Go here http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtutorial=43 to see a tutorial on how to use Spybot.
Here is a link to much good information http://www.spywareinfo.com/links.php?cat=articles#articles

I hope this helps.


----------



## luvin2angelz

Thank you! For any one reading this ..... I strongly recommend this download. It's free and fast. I clicked on remove junk files and it has counted almost 3000 and still going! ( omg how embarrasing! ) I can't wait to see my performance when it's through!


----------



## davidb231

After those programs run (you should delete everything they find) use Trend Micro's free on-line scan. Be sure to select "clean files" before you start the scan. And for an extra through AV scan use Kaspersky's. Youll have to give them a name and such as its still a beta, but its ok to use "temporary" info


----------



## luvin2angelz

Thanks David and Will, you've been very helpful, I'll put the sledge hammer back in the garage!


----------



## THoey

If you think there is still stuff there, I would suggest a post in the security forum. They will walk you through a couple steps that will have your PC running clean and teach you how to keep it clean.


----------



## Couriant

One form of junk is spyware, and one of the best programs I have used is SpywareBlaster. This program will prevent any known spyware from even installing. Once you have installed it and ran the software, update it so you have the latest definitions.

Note that it won't stop any worms or trojans, that's the job of a firewall, which I didn't put up when I was dialing into the internet... and got one major headache  but that's another story.


----------

